

FAQ: Being a network admin in Iraq - vecter
http://packetlife.net/papers/network-admin-in-iraq/

======
cellis
I applied for the same job and was told after all it would come out to 115k ,
something like 80k tax free.

------
helveticaman
I looked up the salary and came up with 25,000 a month, which fits with
"impressive salary for a guy my age" (paraphrase). 300K a year?

Also: "A contract employee working overseas generally makes better money than
they could in the U.S. (that was Ms. Khan's motivation -- a base salary of
$48,000 a year and the chance to make as much as $80,000 with overtime, much
of it tax-free)"

[http://enterpriseresilienceblog.typepad.com/enterprise_resil...](http://enterpriseresilienceblog.typepad.com/enterprise_resilience_man/2007/07/outsourcing-
the.html)

~~~
quickpost
Where did you see the 25k / month figure? I'm intrigued...

~~~
helveticaman
<http://www.alliraqjobs.com/job-9377.html>

------
josefresco
"...I honestly feel safer out here than I did in Vegas... I also never work
outside of the camp's secured perimeter. "

In one line he skewers CNN for portraying Iraq as dangerous, and then another
he talks about working within a US military secured perimeter. So which is it?

~~~
Ezra
It's safer on the bases than "over the wire", obviously.

If you're hanging out in the slums of Baghdad by yourself, that's another
story.

According to <http://www.icasualties.org/oif/Details.aspx> 3 of the last 500
American deaths in Iraq have been on a base. None of them were classified as
hostile. Those deaths go back over a year, to Aug/07.

Compare that to your hometown (be it Vegas, Silicon Valley, Cambridge, or
Boise), and it probably stacks up favourably.

3 deaths per year is a mortality rate of 2 per 100 000. The rate for the US
total is ~900 per 100K, for 15-24 year olds is ~90, and for 24-45 year olds
it's about 200.

...I'm just saying, is all.

------
jonursenbach
Honestly, this was a pretty pointless article.

